# Gigantor On D3300



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2016)

Sigma 150-600 C


----------



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 5, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Sigma 150-600 C
> View attachment 115320


Just got mine too. Crazy big and a little heavy, will take getting used to. Can't wait to get out with it. Did you get the lens protector for it? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2016)

If you mean a lens coat,no I didn't. I cant even test it out,its snowing here.The weight is about the same as what I previously had Sigma 120-400 just a lot longer.How is your OS,Looking through my finder it does appear a little jerky still and I can't actually hear the OS kick in and out but does seem to be working.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 5, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> If you mean a lens coat,no I didn't. I cant even test it out,its snowing here.The weight is about the same as what I previously had Sigma 120-400 just a lot longer.


this is what I was talking about... my wife got one for it and I was shocked it was $120.00. Seems like a waste of money but it is added protection I suppose. 
95mm Protector AFJ9A0 | Sigma Corporation of America


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh ok no,I am not a believer in any UV or protection filters over the front element.Lens Hood will take care of that.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 5, 2016)

You have a strap where your monopod should be...


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes its safer there then the bottom of the Camera,better balanced there and its  not going to be on a mono pod or a tripod.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2016)

Braineack said:


> You have a strap where your monopod should be...


Is that your Sony A6000 mounted to the lens?


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 5, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma 150-600 C
> ...


So you got yourself a big crazy lens now ?


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep just waiting for my D500 I pre -ordered  to ship to my door.that should make a much better balance with some weight behind the glass.Go heavy or go home.LOL


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 5, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > DarkShadow said:
> ...



Yup, the wife surprised me.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 5, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Is that your Sony A6000 mounted to the lens?


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2016)

I guess that means yes.Cool.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 5, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > So you got yourself a big crazy lens now ?
> ...


Hopefully cash and not credit card  lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 5, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Probably credit card but I pay them off every month. As of today, the money is in there.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2016)

Cash Only For Me.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 5, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Yep just waiting for my D500 I pre -ordered  to ship to my door.that should make a much better balance with some weight behind the glass.Go heavy or go home.LOL



A grip will help as well.


----------

